# Satellite Imagery



## SKIPJACK (Jan 9, 2008)

I am new to blue water fishing but have learned that true blue water is key on my first trip. So I just spent an hour or so looking at various services provided. I can see a great advantage to having the information but was overwelmed by it all. Can some of you that are experienced in this give me some basic things to look for and how to go about geting the right info?


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.roffs.com/



I don't have anything against Hiltons but I prefer a Roffs...



http://www.realtime-navigator.com/



You can find a lot of data that you have to look at the previous information and so on. I like Roffs because they give you a report on hot spots and what the water is doing. Most of the other services you have to create that report by yourself based on looking at previous data.



Yeah, it's not cheap... like 70 bucks a report but depending on the size of your boat, that's nothing if your out there blind and burning fuel trying to look for good water to fish.


----------

